# Chips and Storm going to Texas



## Gini (Dec 2, 2007)

Wanted to let everyone know that Chips and Storm are being adopted by a wonderful lady in

Texas.









The arrangements are being firmed up but it looks like they are heading south on the 7th..

What a wonderful Christmas for these two beautiful girls!!!!!!!

On a sadder note we have a former CMHR mare coming back to us. She was adopted by a lady in Oracle AZ. that can no longer keep her. Missy is a 26" mare that came to us from a horrible situation in the North West. I will be posting recent pictures here and getting them to Mona to post on the web site.


----------

